# Your Idealist cast for LOTR film?



## Hisoka Morrow (Nov 29, 2020)

Well...this proves that we own Nicolas Cage a lot for his refusal to take the post as Aragorn. 





By the way, I'd like to know your idea cast to form LOTR film. At first, I prefer actors had Battle-Speech experience to play as Aragorn, such as Mel Gibson, Clive Owen, and so forth.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 8, 2022)

Indeed we do!


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> This proves that we own Nicolas Cage a lot for his refusal to take the post as Aragorn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And for Galadriel i think, Helena Zengel(a very young german actress with a lot of talent) would be perfect to play Galadriel in 10 years.



https://fordmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/zengel-helena_01.jpg



Maybe you know her, she had play in a Western with Tom Hanks.


----------

